# Can i make it??



## CerealKiller84 (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear folks
I am a mech engineer (Masters, age 30) with over 6 years experience in UK rail industry. I have been on £45k for the last 3 years and yet unable to save and dont think i can enjoy myself here anymore as far as work is concerned. Plus I am bored of the industry here as not much is happening in terms of development and things always seem to get done slowly. I am up for a change and have now become desperate to move out to Middle East for a career in engineering preferably in Rail industry. 
I know alot is happening in rail industry in UAE, QATAR, KSA etc however i dont really know which country to go for. I am looking to go where i can get maximum savings but not compromising the quality of life (I'm married with a kid on the way). I am looking for this move to be a long term or maybe a permanent one (if i like where i end up) as i dont think i can ever be happy here in UK.
Please folks which country do you think will serve my needs best based on the little info i have given above. Im happy to give more info in order for your response to be as accurate as possible. 
Waiting for a response.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

I live in UAE but have no experience in rail industry.. all I can say based on what I have read is that here in UAE Etihad Railways are building a railway across the emirates and the GCC, I read they are partnering with Deutsche Bahn so worth checking their site to see if thereare positions for that project...

I know that in Qatar, Siemens is building part of the metro/tram for the world cup... 

So advice: google the news for railways in the region, check which companies are working to build it, then go to the companies websites and check if there are positions for the projects, 

all the best


----------



## CerealKiller84 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi miaux 

thanks. What do you think is a good package for a couple. I know a lot depends on the life style however what in your experience is minimum to break even with accommodation, food costs etc. In UAE


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Im no expert, but given your experience, I would assume around 23-30 k total package per month if you work for a private company, public ones will have better compesation packages... and even this would be a bit tight

The biggest expenses are schools and housing, surf around dubizzle or other posts to have an idea... but again.. it depends on location and lifestyle


----------



## CerealKiller84 (Dec 27, 2014)

are you suggesting that the minimum to survive for a couple in UAE is a base salary of between 25 - 30K? I understand there are companies out there who offer a lot of benefits to go with your base salary. Is UAE a place where you can make decent savings say in comparison to KSA where living cost, food and petrol is cheaper then rest of the ME. I prefer UAE purely for social life benefits but it comes at a cost as this is what I think makes UAE slightly more expensive then the rest of ME.


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know why anyone would want to live in KSA, especially with a wife and child.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Send me a PM and I can give you some information.


----------



## CerealKiller84 (Dec 27, 2014)

Kangaroo_J said:


> Send me a PM and I can give you some information.


Kangaroo_J

Thanks for coming back. I have been trying to find a link to send a PM from my account however unable to do so  Can a fellow member please guide me to navigate to Send PM button somewhere on this site. 

Much appreciated !


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

You have to write 5 posts before you can use the PM feature.


----------



## CerealKiller84 (Dec 27, 2014)

Benj23 said:


> You have to write 5 posts before you can use the PM feature.


Thanks Benj23

I hope this 5th post of mine will enable the link for PM :fingerscrossed:


----------

